# Cavs @ Jazz | Game #51 | February 14, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 51*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(30-21) VS* *Utah Jazz** (34-17)*

_*Wednesday, February 14th, 2007*_
*Time:* 6:00pm PT, 9:00pm ET
*TV:* FS Ohio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *EnergySolutions Arena*, Salt Lake City, Utah



> *Preview*
> 
> The Utah Jazz thought they might struggle without All-Star forward Carlos Boozer in the lineup. Mehmet Okur, though, has stepped up in Boozer's absence and helped the Jazz go on a run.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Ailing All-Star Boozer again to miss Cavs*












> *Ailing All-Star Boozer again to miss Cavs*
> 
> Wednesday, February 14, 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> The Cavaliers view playing a Western Conference opponent as a challenge. That's a good thing because they're likely to have their hands full with the Utah Jazz when the teams face off in Salt Lake City tonight.
> In addition, they'll play the Jazz without center Zydrunas Ilgauskas, who didn't practice or travel with the team due to personal reasons.
> Coach Mike Brown said he expects forward Anderson Varejao to step up for the team.
> Despite their center's absence, there's reason to believe this mini jaunt out West, which has the Cavs also taking on the Los Angeles Lakers Thursday night, could be one to savor.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16694831.htm


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha time tonight fellas :clap: 

He will be looking to make a statement against Sloan and the Jazz for releasing him. I predict at least 23 pts


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

*Cleveland is 14-3 when Pavlovic plays at least 20 minutes.*
That's a nice stat to know as we hope to see some good bball here


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I actually think AV matches up better than Z does against Okur defensively. He's been the man since Boozer went down, and if AV can hassle him, especially around the perimeter, we might be able to neutralize him. 

Deron will probably kill Gibson on offense, but this would be a good time for Gibson to do the majority of ball-handling on offense. He should be able to get by Deron pretty easily because of his quickness, so we should take advantage of that. 

Larry is always a tossup, but if he has the right mindset, he should be able to get to the rim at ease today. Unfortunately, he almost never has the right mindset. After last game, they'll probably focus defensively on Lebron a lot more, so we'll need Larry, Sasha, and Gibson to step up. I wish we had Z to provide an extra scoring punch, but it looks like he could be out for a little bit.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And Lebron sets the screen that I said I've never seen him set before, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Deron is awesome. He's absolutely eating us alive.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Boobie for 3!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Jazz getting some generous calls here early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is rolling..


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Clevelands leads 29-19 after the 1st quarter. Wow.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes with another jumper. It's looking good tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron shooting a lot of jumpers right now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Utah outplaying us the last few minutes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah Utah two straight dunks


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes jumper is working tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah Okur gets it right back


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Surprisingly Cavs are just owning the boards. 

Lebron really aggressive on offense tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Eric Snow is a walking TO today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Wesley in over Gibson right now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wesley on Williams? Oh no. Why?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 52-45 at halftime.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not one to complain about the refs..but has anyone else noticed how much contact the Jazz get away with? They manhandle people in the paint and are over the back every single play. Call the damn foul


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

7 offensive boards (10 total) for Andy. Nice.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good half for the Cavs. Hughes and Lebron carrying the load with Pavs in foul trouble. Really hoping Pavs would be able to come out strong against the coach that gave up on him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Boobie hurt?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

W/o Gooden in the third we'd be losing. Lebron jacking up jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie has a toe injury. Great do we have a healthy toe on our team?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus these ****ing FT's are getting annoying


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Letting Utah stay in this game with our bad offense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How many ****ing bad jumpers are we going to take?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's bad Lebron in the third: too many jumpers


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron playing stupid basketball. He's left about 6 pts on the line already tonight also


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If I was Brown I would go with Hughes/Pavlovic/Lebron out there. Offense bogging down again with Snow in there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron playing stupid basketball. He's left about 6 pts on the line already tonight also


Agree: just way too many jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

10-17 from the line. Ridiculous. Giving games away


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Defense and rebounding making up for some really bad offense right now and FT shooting


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why shoot another 3 Lebron?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hope Brown gives Lebron a talking too about all the jumpers on the bench


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Utah bailing us out missing FT's for the part as well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man would Williams look good on our team. Imagine Lebron with a real PG


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're not going to win playing Wesley a lot of minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need to bring Lebron back in. He's not playing well but we're really struggling w/o him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Williams is destroying us


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Please get Wesley out there. Williams is toying with us


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown's not running the right lineup here. Put Hughes on Williams and rush Sasha, Lebron/Hughes for offense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes saving our butt tonight. Good to see this Larry


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Are the ESPN and NBA.com box scores right?

They have Gibson down for 5 assists in 8 minutes of play.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Did Larry and Lebron trade brains today?


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

has lebron done anything in the 2nd half other than watch larry?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Did Larry and Lebron trade brains today?


.....sure seems like it. Well, at least Larry's looking like the player we expected him to be.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Williams is the best guard i've seen play all year. Just completely controlling the game


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

b/c no one could defend him. he pretty much had his way with us ALL NIGHT LONG.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Williams is the best guard i've seen play all year. Just completely controlling the game


I've always preferred him over Paul ever since his days at Illinois. I don't know why more people don't think so.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Foul?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I cannot believe it.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

why not foul williams?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why didn't we foul?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

wtf......JEEZ, we always throw em away.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't understand. With a 4 sec differential, if we dont have a timeout, WHY DIDN"T WE FOUL>??


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mental mistakes cost us this game. Out of an out of bounds play, it's Mike Brown's responsibility to convey the situation to the team. He didn't do that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was mind boggling dumb IMO. You have to foul w/o a TO.

WTF does Lebron wait till we're down 8 before attacking the basket.

Mike Brown can also kiss my ***: playing freakin Wesley?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

This one falls on the shoulders of Bron and Brown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man that loss is killer. Boobie goes down, Z goes down, Lebron plays like Hughes, Hughes plays like Lebron, *sigh*.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Such a ****ing frustrating game. After going through Wade and Kobe going off on us, Brown doesn't get the ball out of Williams hands instead he keeps Wesley on him just long enough to get Wesley burning hot and then he goes with Snow who has no chance as well.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What the hell happens to Lebron at halftime. He always seems to jack jumper after jumper in the third till realizing it's bad to attack the hoop in the 4th. I should really stop posting right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron has had more bad games this year than all of his prior years combined. I don't know whats wrong with him. He started off great and just fell apart


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is one of those games that are just incredibly frustrating.

Hell, if Lebron had made a decent FT percentage, we probably would have won. I'm going to have to calm down a little here.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can someone run through the last sequence for me in terms of time. How much time was on the clock when Sasha hit that 3?


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

hold on everyone, there is a positive that came out of this game...hughes might have some trade value still, we might be able to get a 3rd round nfl pick and a 21st round mlb pick for him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha hits a 3 in the corner off a Lebron pass with roughly 28 secs on the clock. Deron Williams takes a shot at the end of the clock, reb bounces around, Sasha comes up with it with 2 secs left and has to fire from half-court.

Now if we have a TO, i'm fine with letting them play it out. But if you dont have a TO, YOU HAVE TO FOUL. There is no argument.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

well, something is wrong with lebron and he needs to figure out whatever the **** it is real soon. he can't blame the toe either, b/c even with the toe he can get to the rim when he wants.....and he wonders why people are always calling his *** out. GET IT THE **** TOGETHER NOW!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Another thing if you foul Williams down 1 with 28 secs (He is a 74% shooter), even if he hits both you have plenty of time to get a quick 2 and foul again to extend the game. Say you leave yourself 8-10 secs, thats a better situation to come down and go for a 3 off a double screen or something. 

To me that's better odds than hoping for a half-court prayer


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Does anyone know how serious Gibson's injury is? We're ****ed if he's out against LA


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's what I thought as well B-B. W/o a TO we can't bring the ball up after a rebound. Just not a smart move. If Utah shot with 2 seconds left and we had to fight for the rebound we wouldn't have anytime. Wait that's what happened right? Who would have thought maybe the coach?

I still dont' understand to playing Hughes/Sasha/Lebron. I know Sasha was in early foul trouble but he only played 17 minutes. Both him and Hughes are good defenders. Good that Hughes stepped up but this loss falls as bmroy pointed on Brown and Lebron. AV with 17 boards in the loss


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Andy could lead the league in rebounds if he got these minutes every night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bw's take on thee game:



> Salt Lake City -- Thoughts following the Cavs 99-98 loss here tonight:
> --I didn't even look at a replay to see if Sasha Pavlovic was fouled on the last play. It doesn't matter and I don't care. In short, if the Cavs had gotten the rebound, they could've called timeout and set up a play with at least 3 seconds left. Secondly, it didn't come down to that.
> --The Cavs lost the game because they allowed the Jazz to shoot 61 percent in the fourth quarter. Yes they had some terrible possessions in the middle of that Jazz run, but 98 points and 26 in the fourth is enough to win.
> --Deron Williams is so amazingly quick for a guy his size. This was one of the best games of his career, so it is hard to judge him on this alone. He has amazing talent. I know he's pissed he's not in the All-Star Game, but he'll be in many in the future.
> ...


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/2007/02/observations_fr.html


----------

